# Xbox Family Pack to be converted to individual Live memberships



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox Family Pack to be converted to individual Live memberships*

Your Xbox Live Gold Family Pack will be split into individual Xbox Live memberships, possibly as soon as the end of the month.










Microsoft confirmed this weekend that it would be scrapping the Family Pack scheme, and detailed the transition to individual accounts in a new FAQ.

Beginning August 27, activated accounts in a Gold Family Pack will become individual Xbox Live Gold memberships. All accounts will be credited with the same amount of subscription time remaining on the pack, plus an additional three months, up to the maximum subscription limit of 36 months. You can still add family members to your Gold service now to take advantage of this.

If you auto-renew between now and the conversion, you’ll get all the new subscription time on all accounts. Auto-renew will remain on for the primary account, but not the new “child” profiles.

The Family Pack is being retired because the new Home Gold service for Xbox One will provide similar benefits – access to multiplayer, apps and more for all household members.

Activity monitoring reports will be disabled after conversion, and of course, Microsoft Points are being retired, so allowances will be switched off. Current MS Point balances will be converted when the new individual accounts make a purchase or redeem a points code.

Microsoft will email affected users to confirm the conversion within one week of switch over.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

Just found out the other day that my wife had a separate account and i was also paying for the family plan. I thought that I had combined them long ago...what a waste. The home gold service sounds pretty decent tho.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

DjPerfectTrip said:


> The home gold service sounds pretty decent tho.


As long as you have the Xbox One, it does. But, what about multiple Xbox 360's in the house (make great media streaming boxes, too)? From what I can tell, the Home Gold is for a single console, but multiple profiles. If they can extend it to multiple consoles, I'm sold easily. Otherwise, I'm not so sure (I have 3 360's in the house).


----------

